# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Τρομπα φρενων αλλαγή

## bill2p

Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πως αλλάζουν τρομπα φρενων σε fiat σεϊσεντο;
Ειναι εύκολο;

----------


## ninolas

βασικά είναι το πρόβλημα σίγουρα στην τρόμπα ?

----------


## nyannaco

Επέμβαση στο υδραυλικό σσύστημα των φρένων προσωπικά δεν θα έκανα μόνος μου, δεν θέλω ούτε να σκοτωθώ ούτε να πάρω κανέναν άλλο στο λαιμό μου.

----------


## bill2p

Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα ...άλλες φορές ειναι σκληρό το φρένο άλλες ειναι μαλακό , σε ανηφόρα παντός δε τερματίσει το πεταλι...πρόσφατα άλλαξα δίσκους και τακακια

----------


## nyannaco

Μήπως θέλει απλά εξαέρωση ή/και συμπλήρωση υγρών;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μήπως θέλει απλά εξαέρωση ή/και συμπλήρωση υγρών;


Και εξαέρωση να θέλει , είναι τέχνη , έπειτα αν έχει διαρροή και δεν το προσέξει? (γιαυτό καλά είπες στο #3 και σταματάμε εκεί) .. ότι έχει σχέση με φρένα και λάστιχα δεν τα αμελούμε ..

----------


## ninolas

> Και εξαέρωση να θέλει , είναι τέχνη , έπειτα αν έχει διαρροή και δεν το προσέξει? (γιαυτό καλά είπες στο #3 και σταματάμε εκεί) .. ότι έχει σχέση με φρένα και λάστιχα δεν τα αμελούμε ..


ότι καλύτερα να τα κοιτάξει ειδικός συμφωνώ γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι έχει και πολλές γνώσεις 
ότι η εξαέρωση είναι τέχνη δεν θα το έλεγα είναι σχετικά κάτι απλό βαβούρα έχει μόνο!!!

----------

